# What Flea/Wormer Do You All Use/Recommend?



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I will be taking Lou back to the vets for the 2nd part of his jab and wanted to pick up some flea and wormer at the same time.

What products do you all use? I'd prefer to buy online as its cheaper but they don't always have correct doseage on for such a small dog, especially with the wormers.

Just curious as to what everyone here uses x


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

hey i use drontal for my dogs and i use frontline spray for the fleas both are really good.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Frontline didn't work for my friend and i've heard that fleas are becoming immune to it, dunno how true that is. She uses Advocate now.

My vet mentioned Milbemax for worms but I like the look of Plerion (the one thats like a treat) or possibly drontal.

Has anyone used Advocate? It says it treats both worms and fleas but my friend who uses it says you have to use a separate wormer alongside it. I thought that was a bit odd :S


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does he have worms and fleas? I personally don't use any insecticides on Brody unless there's a problem. Have them check his stool for worms and if there aren't any - you don't need to routinely worm him. Just have periodic stool checks. Same with fleas. You don't need to put 'preventative' stuff on him.... that stuff is a neurotoxin. Just check him over carefully and wash with Dawn dishwashing soap, very diluted, and leave on for 5 minutes if you see a flea. That will get most of the fleas if he has them. NO fleas? Don't put poisons on him.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Tracey

My friend is being VERY negative about me not wanting to use flea/worm treatments on him and has basically called me a 'bad dog owner'

I do not like the thought of putting such horrible unecessary things on my dog.
I would rather wash him in a nice organic herbal shampoo or something but the trouble is finding it.

What do you think about Biospotix - 100% Natural, Insecticide Free ?
Do you think it looks okay or not? 

Do you know of any nice natural herbal shampoos or similar things? Id rather use a natural product as a precaution than poison or nothing at all x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Your friend is misinformed. You are being a very good and conscientious owner by not blindly bombarding Louie with insecticides! Sheesh!

hmmmm..... I don't know anything about the biospotix. Looks like it is mostly essential oils which may do an OK job of repelling pests. Do you have any kitties? They are VERY sensitive to essential oils so I wouldn't use this product if you have cats that are around him. 

I don't know what products are available in the UK as far as herbal formulas but if he were mine, I'd just do a stool check and go from there on the deworming. NO worms - no need to deworm. On the fleas ... does he have any? If not, I'd just keep on doing what you are doing. 

Your switch to Orijen should help to build up his immune system nicely and a healthy strong dog is not attractive to parasites.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend and I are quite often at loggerheads over such things. The last being dog food but funnily enough she switched from Royal Canin onto Orijen lol

I haven't seen a flea on him and his stools are okay (as good as they can be on kibble)
Overall he seems a healthy little chap.
We don't have a cat so no trouble about the oils.
If I can't find a nice shampoo I might buy use the Biospotix for peace of mind as it seems very gentle

Does he really not need worming though? I didnt think the wormers were too bad?

Brody always looks a picture of health 

Yes we have a7kg bag of orijen on the way and will hopefully be transitioning onto raw after xmas


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so glad we don't have fleas here, but I agree with Tracy, no need to use them if you don't see a problem, I have fecals done on my dogs twice a year as they attend doggie daycare, dog parks etc. I have only had worms when they were puppies, I don't deworm them just because, why bombard them with unecessary checmicals/drugs if they don't need it? I have heard that worms/fleas do not like 'healthy' animals, animals that aren't laden with grainy foods & have a strong immune system.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the vets in the UK routinely de-worm from what I've read. We don't do that over here as much. I don't de-worm unless there's a worm infestation if that makes sense. Why put a wormer (poison) in the body unless there's a need for it?

I think you'll notice a nice difference on Orijen. It would be my choice if I was feeding kibble.  

Brody says thanks for the compliment!  

I'm so happy you finally have your Chi. You have waited soooooooooo long. I'm over the moon happy for you.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Heather 

I did some searching on the forum and alot seem to use ACV.
Do you/have you used it? Is it a good idea to add to his water?

Thanks Tracey

I'm chuffed to bits  I cant believe its actually happened x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What do I do about lungworm? The one from slugs and snails?
Or does the same apply with only treating when needed?

It makes you think well hang on a minute what did they do like 100 years ago when they didn't have all these fancy wormers and flea products.
We don't take medication unless absolutly necessary so why should our dogs right?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I use Interceptor for heartworms and nothing for fleas for the Chi's. My large dogs are on Interceptor and Frontline but Frontline only about 3 times a year in the very hot months.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My vet takes care of the dogs needs, and I follow instructions. Let me say that I have one little guy who is 4 1/2 yrs, that is not allowed to have any vaccinations ever again in his life because of a compromised immune system. He's also not allowed to be around animals that are not up to date on their vaccines.  Makes since to me. I have another guy that has a deathly allergic reaction to rabies vaccine, so he doesn't get that.

As for worming? We use D-worm. Has the same active ingredient as any of the wormers the vets prescribe, and it does work. I took the boys stool samples in and they were pest free.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I will not use a flea treatment on Zoey, they just make me so nervous. But I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

We dont use any wormer or flea control.
she has never had them.
Dahlia doesnt go outside to collect parasites.
She gets plenty of exercise indoors.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Where I live, if you are not on top of flea treatment even if you are 2 days late, your dog will be covered in them! I use advantage every month. And Honey never seems to have fleas. I also use it on my cats.


----------

